# Démarrage très long



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2000)

je suis sous Mac Os9.0.4, depuis que j'ai activé le partage de fichiers pour mettre mon PowerBook en Réseau avec ma machine de bureau, le PowerBook met un temps très long a démarrer, parfois jusqu'à 20 minutes même si le partage de fichier et l'Apple Talk sont désactivés. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2000)

à tout hasard vérifie que le disque de démarrage du powerbook est bien le disque interne et pas un disque réseau
(au cas ou : tableau de bord-&gt;démarrage)

J'ai du mal à croire que tu patiente 20 minutes sans jetter ton "livre puissant" par la fenêtre ;-) A-tu essayé de démarrer sans extention ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2000)

Bien sûr que j'ai essayé de démarrer sans les extensions , mais rien n'y fait.
le dique de démarrage est bien mon disque interne. Il se peut que ja gagne un peu de temps en vidant le dossier serveurs récents. On vera...
merci pour la réponse j'espere que quelqu'un a la solution, car demarrer sans les extensions ne rend pas la machine très productive.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2000)

Bien sûr que j'ai essayé de démarrer sans les extensions , mais rien n'y fait.

rien ni fait signifie que le temps de démarrage est aussi long?

merci pour la réponse j'espere que quelqu'un a la solution, car demarrer sans les extensions ne rend pas la machine très productive.

Effectivement, mes la recherche de solution ,elle, l'est, plus productive.

Résoudre un pbm revient presque toujours à éliminer les causes possibles. C'est pas toujours simple avec le mac à disposition, alors par mail...

De plus, il est très difficile d'estimer les compétences du demandeur, donc je commence par le basic.

De plus je dois te préciser que je n'ai presque jamais "triffouer" des portables.
Donc tout pbm spécifique m'échappe totalement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2000)

merci, si cela peut aider, quand mon powerbook est connecté à un reseau ethernet au demarrage, il boot normalement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2000)

Ce qui tendrait à confirmer que ton PB recherche quelque chose sur le réseau quand tu le démarres.

Donc avant de spéculer plus avant, peut-tu me confirmer que le démarrage est aussi lent quand tu démarre sans extention (et sans connection réseau) ?

Par ailleurs quand le pb est connecté au réseau :
- le disque en haut à droite du bureau est-il bien le disque interne?

- Il y a t-il un ou des disques réseaux qui sont présent automatiquement sur l'un des 2 Mac?

Enfin peut tu dire à quel moment ça "coince" au démarrage?
-quand le petit mac souriant apparait
-quand la fenètre Mac OS 9 apparait
-quand les icônes des extentions se charge
-quand le finder se charge

On va commencer par ça, on verra les Tableaux de bord plus tard si nécessaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2000)

Je confirme que le démarrage n'est pas aussi lent quand je démarre sans extention.
Et ça bloque: quand le finder se charge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2000)

Et ben on progresse.
Je suis presque sûr à 100 % que to PB cherche à lire une 'info" sur le réseau?
Maintenant il faut trouver laquelle;-)

1/ta connexion internet ce fait-elle par modem ?
2/ le câble ethernet est-il branché en permanence?

3/ 2 test à effectuer :
- démarrer avec comme configuration : Mac OS 9.0.4 (complet)

- idem + appuyer sur la touche majuscule (comme pour démarrer sans extention) mais une fois que les extentions sont montés.

cela règle-il le pbm? si oui dans quel cas?


[Ce message à été édité par eb (Édité le 14 Août 2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2000)

-1/oui, ma connection internet est faite par modem
-2/ non c'est justement pour ça que c'est un PBook pour pouvoir voyager avec.
-3/ déja fait pour desactiver le lancement des "ouverture au démarrage" mais cela ne change rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2000)

-1/oui, ma connection internet est faite par modem
-2/ non c'est justement pour ça que c'est un PBook pour pouvoir voyager avec.

Donc tu te connect en GSM )


Pour le reste :le pbm est donc lié à un produit Apple et il n'y a pas d'appliq. qui se lance au démarrage.

- As tu réglé :
l'ouverture de volume distant au démarrage (selecteur/appleshare...)?
- la synchro de fichiers?

- As tu chargé "mise à jour Ethernet FU1-1.0"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2000)

probleme resolu, il suffisait d'enlever tous les alias du dossier "anciens serveurs" et de redemarrer pour que le finder arrete de chercher les serveurs diponibles, d'un reseau inexistant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2000)

Pour éviter un tel pb, ConflictCatcher permet de réaliser des sets de démarrage, avec lesquels on peut aussi régler le choix des disques du dossier Serveurs.


----------

